# BLACK SAND!



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

HEY~ just want to know if they even have a black sand, i have check both home depot and leows. they dont have them.

any suggestion on this one. i'm thinking to change my gravel to sand.

thank you.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

I've never seen black sand before, but there are black rock gravel.


----------



## tyler604 (Feb 12, 2006)

I have black sand for my soon to be rhom tank. It looks badass.

I just found it at the LFS....It's made by hagen just like everything else.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> I've never seen black sand before, but there are black rock gravel.


Thank you 'Piranha" i know they are black gravel, but i prefer sand. and i'll look around more pet shop is they have them.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I have black sand, expensive but man does it look good







I paid $20 per 20 lb. @ petsmnart

I have 100 lbs=$100 in just sand


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

killerbee said:


> I have black sand, expensive but man does it look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many big you think i need for my 180g??? about 8 to 10 bag would be enough???? or more??








and yeah! they look nice, that why i want it. thank you for the tips


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i used 200 lbs or regular play sand from home depot in my 180 
it looks good to me


----------



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

I bought whats called black river sand, it's a really small grate gravel. It looks like sand and it looks sweet, i bought it from superpet...not sure if they have that chain of ps in the states.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

juss use play sand. itz really cheap and looks nice too. ive seen black sand in my lfs, it sells for like $1 per pound.

u would need 180lbs of sand for ur 180 gal tank.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

killerbee said:


> I have black sand, expensive but man does it look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW i never seen it before, would you be able to post a pic up with blacksand.


----------



## evilerik (Feb 27, 2006)

I've seen the stuff at petsmart too , it's called tahitian moon it's made by caribsea (same company that makes Eco-Complete)


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Piranha Prince said:


> I have black sand, expensive but man does it look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW i never seen it before, would you be able to post a pic up with blacksand.
[/quote]

well here's a video: http://media.putfile.com/Spilo-vs-shrimp btw you already seen it







but i just changed the water in my tank so i'll post pics tomorrow in the pics thread.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

thank you for the tips guys, i have a play sand from home depote, but they dont hav it black. i dont care with kind of sand, just black and go with aquarium.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

WOW that black sand do really look nice. Thx for the awsome vid killerbee and JDM you just gave me another idea on my new 240g


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> WOW that black sand do really look nice. Thx for the awsome vid killerbee and JDM you just gave me another idea on my new 240g










i was thinking to do with my 180g. good luck with your


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks jdm and piranha prince i wish you guys luck in your aquascape of such big tanks, can't wait to see pics of both your setups


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

black_piranha said:


> juss use play sand. itz really cheap and looks nice too. ive seen black sand in my lfs, it sells for like $1 per pound.
> 
> u would need 180lbs of sand for ur 180 gal tank.


You would not need that much sand for a 180 gal. All you need is about 1" layer. In a 72 x 24" tank 60lbs is _plenty_, likely too much if you don't have fish that will move the sand around to prevent and dead spots.

As far as brands, there are numerous ones. The most common is Tahitian Moon, manufactured by CaribSea. There is also Estes Marine Sand, something which I use because of my Stingrays as it is perfectly safe for bottom dwellers. Estes can most likely be special ordered at any fish store and comes in a wide variety of colors. Retail on it is about $4-5 per 5lb bag. If you know someone they can order it for you and give it to you for cost.









I know it's not a Piranha, but here is what the Estes looks like:









I also have the sand in with my S. compressus and he does fine with it.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dracofish said:


> juss use play sand. itz really cheap and looks nice too. ive seen black sand in my lfs, it sells for like $1 per pound.
> 
> u would need 180lbs of sand for ur 180 gal tank.


You would not need that much sand for a 180 gal. All you need is about 1" layer. In a 72 x 24" tank 60lbs is _plenty_, likely too much if you don't have fish that will move the sand around to prevent and dead spots.

As far as brands, there are numerous ones. The most common is Tahitian Moon, manufactured by CaribSea. There is also Estes Marine Sand, something which I use because of my Stingrays as it is perfectly safe for bottom dwellers. Estes can most likely be special ordered at any fish store and comes in a wide variety of colors. Retail on it is about $4-5 per 5lb bag. If you know someone they can order it for you and give it to you for cost.









I know it's not a Piranha, but here is what the Estes looks like:









I also have the sand in with my S. compressus and he does fine with it.
[/quote]

thank man! that i nice black sand you got there.


----------

